# English mastiff



## deerbandit (Mar 6, 2009)

I have decided that I want one as my next dog but have some questions. How are they around small children? How difficult is it to train them? Are they good with other pets? What is the average price someone can look at paying for a male brindle? Thanks for the help.


----------



## cobb (Mar 7, 2009)

they are expensive, great with kids...very stubborn and slow to do anything you want them to, they are pretty gentle with other dogs but can be dominat...what you should really consider is the mess they make, shedding- more than you would think- and I can not stress how much slobber they have we wipe all the time and it still ends up on the walls...my wife had one before we got married and he lives with us now... i like that he is protective of my wife but other than that I would not ever get another, just my 2 cents- good luck..


----------



## godawgsrw (Mar 9, 2009)

Holy schnikes!!!!  I didnt expect a response like that.  We have several English Mastiffs.  Absolutely the most gentle and kind dog I've ever encountered.  They are truly wonderful around kids.  I have a daughter that just turned 1 last week and she has been laying on them, pulling ears, noses, jowls, etc. since she was old enough to crawl and NEVER an issue from any of them (with plenty of pics to support).  My wife actually used one in her formal 6 month pictures with her.  I think the slobbering has to do more with the genetic lines as well.  I've seen MANY dogs slobber far more than the mastiffs we own and its never even been an issue.  I will PM our phone number and you can feel free to call any time.  My wife is far better educated about the dogs and this is her thing... all I can tell you is that they are really wonderful pets and other than the initial expense and money that you have to spend to get a really good line, they are wonderful.


----------



## cobb (Mar 9, 2009)

ummmm....I believe i said they were good with kids, and gentle-
for my money- they are not worth the trouble.


----------



## godawgsrw (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes you did and I wasnt knocking your response and the man asked for opinions and you are certainly entitled to give yours, I was just shocked.  It's quite different than most people that I've ever known to own English Mastiffs.  We've just had such a dramatically different experience than you have and wanted to share ours.  And from our experience, well worth the extra money to own.  Just make good friends with the local feed store... you'll spend a lot of time there.


----------



## srf58 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have had many, I breed them for several years. Slobber badly.  When they get excited it gets worse. They are truely gentle giants. You must exercie them to keep healthy, and I mean you exercise them, they will not want to exercise. They  were good with other mastifs but I am not sure about other breeds. Be very slow and cautious on buying. There are a lot of scams selling junk dogs, for the money you must make sure you get a good one. If you need more info, PM with phone number.


----------



## Mission (Mar 9, 2009)

never owned the english, but have 2 bull mastiffs, a little smaller but same exact personalities.

they are gentle giants, loving, friendly, slobbering, and very lazy


----------



## cobb (Mar 9, 2009)

pretty dog!!


----------



## GA Christy (Mar 9, 2009)

Good looking dog!


----------



## Mission (Mar 9, 2009)

deerbandit said:


> I have decided that I want one as my next dog but have some questions. How are they around small children? How difficult is it to train them? Are they good with other pets? What is the average price someone can look at paying for a male brindle? Thanks for the help.



not sure about the english, but a bully from a good breeder will be $1500-$2000+. i would guess the english would be higher

my wife did home daycare for 4 years with our female bullmastiff, with all the pokin and prodin that dog took from those little ones, she never even raised an eyebrow. ive had many breeds since i was a kid [german sheps, rotties, dalmations, bassetts, etc]. but have learned that this breed is indeed special. ive never met a mastiff that wasnt this way, whether a straight, bull, english. i will have mastiffs for the rest of my life. 

thanks for the comments on "duke". he's a 3yr old male/red fawn/140lbs, with all his "bits and pieces" if any of you have a female bully, duke would love to have a girlfriend

edit: food intake = roughly 25lbs a week, i use a horse grain scoop to get his food


----------



## wildlands (Mar 10, 2009)

Just wondering what is the cost per month to feed and how much do you go through on a dog that big?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 10, 2009)

ryann said:


> never owned the english, but have 2 bull mastiffs, a little smaller but same exact personalities.
> 
> they are gentle giants, loving, friendly, slobbering, and very lazy




add a lil lab in with the bull mastiff and ALL the laziness goes down the drain  however Roman has kept the mastiff traits of loyalty, gentleness and giant...and of course the slobbering



wildlands said:


> Just wondering what is the cost per month to feed and how much do you go through on a dog that big?


  Roman is a year old this month and is about 110lbs with probably 30 or so to go.  he currently goes through about 75lbs of food a month at about $75 a month.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 10, 2009)

btw, we would not give anything for our pup.  although is is a mastador (lab/mastiff), he has the traits of a bull but the athleticism of a lab.

looks like both, long legs and stocky body and huge neck, short nose and droopy lips of mastiff, and floppy ears and chocolate coat of lab


----------



## deerbandit (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## LLove (Mar 11, 2009)

Mastiffs are EXTREMELY loyal and just as protective. Roman doesn't like for strangers to talk to me. The minute someone opens their mouth he loses it, and hes only half. 

the best advice i could give would be for you to talk to SBrown on here. He has a BEAUTIFUL English and used to raise them. 

OH! and about the small children part.. they're not violent and are usually only aggressive when they're being protective.. but keep in mind that just because they're protective and loyal to YOUR child doesn't mean they'll be that way with the kid's friends. Like in the pic JT posted of my son laying on Roman's back.. Tristen is the ONLY person that can do that. Roman won't let anyone else get away with the things that "HIS boy" can. And God have mercy if Tristen cries or yells "ouch". Basically they are very family oriented dogs but if they're not properly socialized and trained they'll assume your friends are just as much of a stranger as the maytag repair man. 

You have to be strong willed and extremely dominate in raising one or they think they can walk all over you. And as fast and big as they grow, they have to know you're in charge from the beginning or you'll have 100lb dog that thinks you're his servant.


----------



## sbrown (Mar 11, 2009)

Absolutely the best breed I have ever owned. I have owned several of them amd I prefer males myself. My current male is a great example of the temperment that a Mastiff should have. They should be loyal, gentle, not overly aggressive nor overly shy, watch out for parents that seem to shy as well.Some times that could be from just not being socialized enough but it also is a fault. My male could care less about another dog as far as being aggressive and is great with kids and people. Mastiffs are supposed to be known for  when a situation really calls for them to show there courage. My male is so gentle that I wondered if he had it in him, but there have been times when he has shown  just that . Once a man stopped by the house and raised his voice to my wife while she had her back turned to him, he was laying down just watching the guy until that then he let the guy know real quick with a low growl that he need to watch it. My wife said she was thankful she had him there. As for excersise, I have not seen that they need anything other than a yard to stretch their legs, or maybe an occasional walk, not much needed at all, do research on the breed and most publications will say the same. Just do your research and go look at a few breeders or different litters with the parents if you can, know what physical traits you are looking for, for example....with eyes you want tight eyes, they shouldn't have those big saggy red looking eyes if that makes sense. My apricot brindle male was just weighed at the vets and weighed 157 lbs, get actual weights on parents when you can if it is important to you cause most people just tend to over guess a dogs weight, 200 lb Mastiffs are out there but are not as common as a breeder may tell you. Hope this helps.


----------



## sbrown (Mar 11, 2009)

Capone doing what he does best !


----------



## daisy102998 (Mar 13, 2009)

I love mine.  I do not have any that slobber.  I got mine for protection for my Mom.  I now love the breed.  They are less quick to bite than bulldogs or rat terriers. My $.02


----------



## godawgsrw (Mar 15, 2009)

My husband responded to you before...but I just couldnt stand by in silence. First, I'll address your questions. How are they around small children? As my husband stated...we have a 1 year old little girl.  I swear we should have named 1 of our males Clifford.  They all get down on "her level".  They LOVE...and I mean LOVE her! I also have a new litter of pups...the mom has been SO wonderful.  Not only is she a good mom, she is being so so sweet to our daughter.  While tending to 11 new babies she is also dealing with her ears being flipped opened and closed...her lips being pulled up...her babies being played with..etc. Her reaction to all this...she wags her tail. WOW! Im more impressed everyday. We also have teenage boys. The dogs LOVE to play with them.  Again not 1 sign of aggression!  The biggest problem here has been a tooth through the football. oops! In short..they are AWESOME with kids! 
How difficult is it to train them? As with anything...you get what you put into it.  They dont learn without being taught.  But if you take time with them they learn quick!! They are very smart and want to please you.
Are they good with other pets? YES! We have personally found that this is "better" when raised with the other pets from a puppy. 
What is the average price someone can look at paying for a male brindle? Other than myself, I know several people that raise Mastiffs from all over the US.  I would say a good "average price" from a reputable line would be about $1200-$1500. 
As far as room and exercise goes. You need a good size yard...they would love nothing more but to do what you do. If you sit and watch TV the want to sit and snore.  If you go on a 4 wheeler ride..they want to run behind.  
They are extremely loyal and just want to do what you do and be where you are. 
You are welcome to call any time. I would love to answer any further questions you may have.


----------



## deerbandit (Mar 16, 2009)

godawgsrw said:


> My husband responded to you before...but I just couldnt stand by in silence. First, I'll address your questions. How are they around small children? As my husband stated...we have a 1 year old little girl.  I swear we should have named 1 of our males Clifford.  They all get down on "her level".  They LOVE...and I mean LOVE her! I also have a new litter of pups...the mom has been SO wonderful.  Not only is she a good mom, she is being so so sweet to our daughter.  While tending to 11 new babies she is also dealing with her ears being flipped opened and closed...her lips being pulled up...her babies being played with..etc. Her reaction to all this...she wags her tail. WOW! Im more impressed everyday. We also have teenage boys. The dogs LOVE to play with them.  Again not 1 sign of aggression!  The biggest problem here has been a tooth through the football. oops! In short..they are AWESOME with kids!
> How difficult is it to train them? As with anything...you get what you put into it.  They dont learn without being taught.  But if you take time with them they learn quick!! They are very smart and want to please you.
> Are they good with other pets? YES! We have personally found that this is "better" when raised with the other pets from a puppy.
> What is the average price someone can look at paying for a male brindle? Other than myself, I know several people that raise Mastiffs from all over the US.  I would say a good "average price" from a reputable line would be about $1200-$1500.
> ...




Thank you very much for your answers. If I have any others that I come up with I will give you a call. I might also see if I can come up one day just to see your dogs and how they are.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

I think they are awesome dogs as well. I love the big breeds. My great dane is 150lbs and she slobbers sometimes and sheds sometimes but we would not take anything in this world for her. I am sure mastiffs are the same way. I have seen way more mean dogs that are small than big.


----------



## Ace1313 (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the bull mastiff myself.  My brother has one that is just awesome.  He is only 11 months and weighs about 100 lbs.  The best thing I like about the breed is they are less likely to rip up someone.  I have a rottie that is well trained but it leaves me trembling to think what would happen if he got a hold of someone.  Thunder (bull mastiff) I think would just pin someone and hold them less likely to rip them unlike my rottie


----------



## weedahoe (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive got 3 (English) Mastiffs and they are very good dogs. I never have had any issues with them personally or with my kids. My kids BTW are 8-7-5-4 so that will give you an idea. I have had them for I guess 3 years now. I got a brindle female, and apricot female and fawn male. They do get big and as you already know, they do eat alot. My females love the water but not my male. IDK why but he doesnt. I go through about 75# of food a week plus scraps. A 50# for me is about $20. So thats about $120 a month. I do have mine on wireless collars with the 9v batteries. I give them all thier shots minus the rabies or course because a license vet had to do that but its anywhere from 10-15 bux. My cheapest was my male @ 1000. My most expensive was my brindle female @ $1600. My apricot was $1200. All have papers and are registered with 3 or 4 different kennels but I think AKC is what matters the most.

I also have a Rottie but he is by far THE best and most loyal canine I have ever had. I would give up my Mastiffs before I lose him but thats because of his loyalty and personality.


----------



## WOODARD29 (Apr 14, 2009)

*I love mine*

First one great dog, must show them whos boss. My biggest problem was tryin to remeber this 80 lb dog is just a puppy. I love my bella.


----------



## pbyles (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine does slobber, but doesn't shed....She is extremely patient with kids and other dogs...
She lives with my other baby...a female Pit Bull....neither are dominant, but they both know how far to push...

She is a very smart dog....She sits, comes, stays, heels, shakes, lays down all on command.

I would recommend the breed to anyone...Mine lives outside, but she comes in when the weather is bad....she was very easy to house train...


----------



## pbyles (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## sbrown (Apr 27, 2009)

Also when you go look at pups take time to watch them and notice there personalities, little subtle things. When I got my male I had narrowed it down between him and a fawn male that was beautiful. The deciding factor for me was that the little fawn was running off everywhere , chasing butterflys, cats around the yard and just generaly rambling everywhere. The one I picked while playful was just as content to sit peacefully at my feet and watch everything. I thought this was something I wanted to consider with a dog that was going to weigh over 150 lbs.  Another thing, socialize them as much as possible with people, noises, travel other animals. When I got Capone we took him on a 5 state road trip. He went to parks, Petsmart, etc. Not really crazy about exposing my pets to other animals or possible diseases at places like Petsmart or the park but it is good stimulus as a young dog and you learn what they can deal with. Capone likes to stare at the birds in Petsmart!! I wonder if he's thinking they would taste like chicken? Its been a while since we have been but he also used to know right where his big bones were and would head straight for them, I also had to open a bag of bacon strips in the store for him to get started on!!


----------



## bulldogman (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the mastiff for its size and personality. It has health problems though and a short lifespan. I would look at a slightly smaller dog with the same personality like the american bulldog, boxer, and rottweiller. They cost less to buy, feed, and keep medically fit.


----------



## Ace1313 (May 2, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of my brothers bull mastiff pup Thunder he is a year old and weighs 122 lbs. Super dog with a great personality.  He is a very athletic dog that does a great job of being a watch dog.


----------



## GA Christy (May 3, 2009)

That is a beautiful mastiff maybe I will have to get one of those one day.


----------



## weedahoe (May 15, 2009)

GA Christy said:


> That is a beautiful mastiff maybe I will have to get one of those one day.



LOL..........Ive got 2 females I will sell you now. I have papers on both. If you or anyone else is interested, please lemme know. PM me.


----------

